# My muzzle loader bull



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

This is my first big bull with the black powder had a great hunt.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice heavy bull!


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Congrats on your bull! I know we pm each other about a few areas before your hunt. You should send me a message with the story on this bull, would love to hear it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's a cool bull. I love the backs. Way to go man!------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good looking bull. 
Congrats


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Outstanding! Congratulations..

Spry


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

that thing is a beast!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, that bull is gorgeous!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB!

.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations on a great bull. I know the whole time I was down there I was jealous of your tag. Cant wait until I can draw mine here in a year or so!!!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Awesome bull! Nice job.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Great bull! What's the story? Which unit?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB!
> 
> .


Ya, and the Elk is pretty big too....:grin:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Great bull!


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

Great bull, we'd all love to hear the story.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That's one awesome bull. Congrats!!!!!


----------

